# Recipes for already cooked shrimp



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2020)

I can get frozen, already cooked shrimp delivered.

I'm tired of just putting them on toast. Does anyone have any recipes that use already cooked shrimp?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't really have recipes, per se, but if I had them I would make up a chipotle sauce, or other Mexican recipe, and toss them in long enough to warm them up, to make tacos.  Another thing that pops into my mind, that I do with leftover Thai curry, and some other shrimp dishes, as well - instead of putting all of the shrimp into a dish, I steam or sauté them separately, add a few to my dish, and  spread the rest out on a plate to cool (sort of like leftovers!).  Then, when reheating the curry in the microwave, the shrimp are added after, and I let them sit to warm up - this way, they don't turn to rubber.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2020)

I love those ideas Dave. Not wanting them to get rubbery is definitely one of the reasons I asked.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2020)

Shrimp pad thai, shrimp lo mein, shrimp fried rice. As peppered said, just add them in at the end to heat the shrimp.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2020)

Shrimp salad - like tuna salad but with shrimp.

Shrimp cocktail.


----------



## Lisa B (Jul 30, 2020)

My Costco used to sell a cold pesto pasta salad with sundried tomatoes, romano and shrimp. I miss it this year! But it would be a good use for your shrimp.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 30, 2020)

I got this recipe from the Chef d'Cuisine at Scoma's Seafood Restaurant, Fisherman's Wharf, San Francisco:

*Snapper Romano*​_Ingredients:_
* Fish*​
4 Pacific rock cod, or other firm fleshed fish fillets
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 Tbs light olive oil
salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste
*Sauce*​
1 tsp  garlic, finely chopped
½ tsp  lemon juice
2 Tbs butter, cubed and slightly chilled
2 Tbs Mushroom, sliced
2 Tbs yellow onion, sliced
1 scallion, white part only, sliced
¼ tsp oregano
2 cups marinara sauce
1 cup small (61 – 70 per lb) cooked shrimp
salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste
_Instructions:_

Dry the fish fillets with paper towels and season them with salt and pepper. In a sauté pan, heat the light olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dredge the fillets in flour and sauté them 3 to 4 minutes per side, until cooked through. Remove the fish and keep them warm.

Reduce the heat to medium, add the garlic to the sauté pan and cook, stirring constantly, until it just starts to get golden brown, about 60 seconds. Remove the pan from the heat, add the lemon juice and butter, and swirl the pan until butter just melts. Add the mushrooms, onion, scallion, and oregano and sauté them until soft. 

Add the marinara sauce and bring it to a boil. Remove the pan from the heat, add shrimp and stir to heat through. Season the sauce with salt and pepper to taste. Pour the sauce over the fish fillets.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2020)

Sir_Loin, that sounds wonderful. I'll make that as written some time when I can tolerate cooked tomato. I'll try it with some sort of cream sauce soon. I have saved the recipe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2020)

Lisa B said:


> My Costco used to sell a cold pesto pasta salad with sundried tomatoes, romano and shrimp. I miss it this year! But it would be a good use for your shrimp.


This reminds me of a recipe I have for shrimp and marinated-artichoke pasta salad. Recipe directions in my own words 

Pasta 
2 cups pasta shells, uncooked
1 lb. cooked shrimp
1 1/2 cups steamed broccoli (I use roasted bell peppers or celery) 
1/2 cup sliced green onions (i use 1 sliced shallot) 
1 6-oz. jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained, marinade reserved, roughly chopped 
Shredded or torn lettuce 

Dressing
Oil drained from artichoke hearts
3 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp mayonnaise
1 tsp Dijon mustard 
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper

Cook pasta according to package directions. 

In a large bowl, whisk dressing ingredients till well combined. Add pasta and toss. 

Add remaining ingredients and stir together. Chill for a few hours before serving over lettuce.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 30, 2020)

taxy (and everyone else) here's something different you may like:
Garlic Shrimp Poke
a very popular dish in Hawaii and one of my personal favorites! 
(Hit the Link to watch the video and get the recipe) 
Even though it's called Poke, the Shrimp is cooked.  Not all Poke recipes use raw Seafood.
A side note: the gentleman presenting this video is Lanai Tabura, he and his brother won Food Networks Season 4 of the Great Food Truck Race.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 31, 2020)

Shrimp Bisque
1 cup tomatoe puree
1/2 cop fine dice tomato
1 tsp. fresh sweet basil
1 tsp. white pepper
3 tbs. minced, fresh onion
3 minced garlic cloves
1/3 tsp. kosher salt

2 tb. unsalted butter
1/3 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup minced, cooked shrimp
2 tbs. subflower, or corn oil. 

Have all ingredients ready to add to the pot before turning on the stove.

Heat a 3 quart saucepan over medium het.  Add oil, and butter.  Stir in the garlic.  Keep stiring until garlic just begins to brown.  Add the diced tomato an cook for three minutes.  Add the tomato puree.  Bring to a simmer.  Add the remai ing ingredients, except the shrimp.  Taste the bisque.  Correct the seaoning to you taste.  If you want to add a liitle cayenne pepper,  now is the time to do oit.  Simmer for 5 minutes.  Add the shrimp and serve with a good  bruschetta (Italian loaf sliced in half, brushed with extra virgin olive oil, toasted, and rubbed with a raw garlic clove).  You can melt ementheler, or havarti cheese  on top of the bruschetta.

Seeeeya ; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jul 31, 2020)

Ok… I have modded one of my favorite shrimp recipes for using pre-cooked shrimp. This stuff is truly to die for, and is amazing over slightly sticky white rice with some stir fried veggies or Chinese chicken salad.

The secret here for using pre-cooked shrimp is the frying process. You'll be frying cold shrimp, so you want the oil hot (375°F), and to stay hot. So use a large cast iron skillet or dutch oven. Fry in 2 or 3 batches, and place each batch on a wire rack while you work on the next.

When the oil is hot, and the shrimp is ready to fry, get everything in place for the sauce.

Fry the shrimp. Since it is already cooked, you're only looking for a crispy, lightly browned coating… shouldn't take more than a minute or two for each batch. As soon as you're ready to fry your last batch, get the sauce started. The sooner the fried shrimp is toss coated in the hot, sticky sauce, the crispier and stickier the end result will be. I know this sounds like a lot, but the only tricky part is to have the sauce ready to go at about the same time all the shrimp has been fried. But even if you miss that by a few minutes, the only thing you'll lose out on is some of the crispiness (the flavor will still be amazing.)

Short of refridgerating the coated shrimp, the whole process takes less than 10 minutes, so make sure all your sides are ready and plates are warmed beforehand.

3/4 lb pre-cooked shrimp (25% less than when using raw)
1 egg white, beaten
1 cup cornstarch
1 1⁄2 tablespoons oil
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
5 tablespoons sugar
5 tablespoons catsup
1⁄4 cup vinegar (rice is best but any will do)
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon sherry wine (a good one)
1⁄2 teaspoon cornstarch
1 teaspoon oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
1⁄4 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
5 tablespoons green onions, chopped
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1 teaspoon orange zest

Slice shrimp in halve lengthwise and pat dry.
Add the egg white to shrimp and mix well.
Mix 1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch with 1/2 teaspoon salt.
Add to the shrimp.
Stir to coat well.
Add 1 1/2 tablespoon oil and mix well again.
Refrigerate at least 2 hours.
Remove the shrimp and dust with remaining cornstarch.
Shrimp should be dry to the touch.
Heat oil to 375°F; shake off excess cornstarch and separate shrimp.
Fry till lightly golden brown.
Combine the shrimp with the sauce and toss quickly to coat.

Serve immediately and garnish with chopped scallions and maybe some lemon or orange zest.


To make the sauce: 
Combine the sugar, salt, vinegar and catsup; set aside.
Mix the sherry and cornstarch; set aside.
Heat 1 teaspoon oil in hot cast iron.
Add garlic, ginger, zests, green onion and red pepper.
Cook 30 seconds; stir in catsup mix.
Immediately add sherry mixture and cook till slightly thickened.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 31, 2020)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I got this recipe from the Chef d'Cuisine at *Scoma's Seafood Restaurant*, Fisherman's Wharf, San Francisco:



Wonderful restaurant..  

Ross


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jul 31, 2020)

Here is another fav, this one from Paul Prudhomme's book (great book BTW if you like Cajun/Creole)

Use only 75% of the called for shrimp when using pre-cooked, and consider the frying advice presented in my previous post. Also if your shrimp is large, cut them into large popcorn size pieces (large enough to hand dip in the sauce). I'd again recommend refrigerating the shrimp rather than leaving out at room temp. 

Also, I susbstitute mayo for the egg yoke and oil in his sherry sauce recipe, as well as chile suace for the ketchup, and cayenne for the white pepper. I also add a dash of fresh lemon juice. No need to use a food processor for this when using mayo, just get a real fine chop of the onions (or you could mince it up real fine in the food processor beforehand).

Really yummy handsy snack.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 31, 2020)

OMGosh - I've copied most of these recipes already!  Wonderful.  Although shrimp is not on a diet for arthritis - I don't care - love them and am willing to suffer the next day! 

What ever you do with your frozen shrimp *taxy*, just be sure to super dry them when defrosted.  Use a ton of paper towels.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 31, 2020)

I just throw them in a pasta sauce and eat.  Simple and tasty.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I can get frozen, already cooked shrimp delivered.
> 
> I'm tired of just putting them on toast. Does anyone have any recipes that use already cooked shrimp?



Sushi salad. Everything that is in the sushi, but made into salad.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2020)

CharlieD said:


> Sushi salad. Everything that is in the sushi, but made into salad.



Sounds interesting. It's been a very long time since I ate sushi, so I don't really remember what was in it. Do you happen to have a recipe for sushi salad?


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 31, 2020)

A 40 plus year old recipe from a restaurant in Key Biscayne, Florida.

Rusty Pelican salad
For the dressing:
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup honey
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
1/4 teaspoon parsley
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons finely chopped onion 

Salad ingredients:
6 cups red leaf lettuce and iceberg
10 fresh mushrooms, thinly sliced
2 ripe tomatoes, cut into wedges
2 hard-boiled eggs, chopped
2 tablespoons finely chopped chives
1 cup tiny baby shrimp or larger shrimp cut into bite size

Mix dressing ingredients and refrigerate 24 hours before using. Toss salad ingredients with dressing and serve immediately.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 31, 2020)

Add to wonton soup.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2020)

Spring Rolls, how about with Mango. Layer shrimp, some coleslaw, mango, cilantro, mint.
Use a dipping sauce wirh lime, ginger, hoisin, srirscha, rice vinegar and fish sauce.
Yummy and great for theae hot days.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 2, 2020)

long thread, well worn . . . 

but think about it for a sec.

you can used cooked shrimp in any dish with the sole caveat.....
don't over cook it.

if the shrimp is 'already cooked' it only needs to 'become warm/hot' again.
for the mostest part, it's only an issue of when to add shrimp to the in process cooking dish.

raw shrimp - 5 mins plus, depending on temp/heat of 'pre-done' dish.
pre-cooked shrimp not more than 3 minutes to warm thru.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2020)

Shrimp Rangoons

These lttile heaven-in-a-bite  fried wontons are hust like crab rangoons, but made with shrimp instead of crab.  Everyone who dines with you on these will thenk you.

Ingredients:
1 package wonton skins
finger bowl filled with water
1/2 cup minced, cooked shrimp
8  oz. cream cheese
1 tsp Old Bay seasoning (optional)
1 tbs. sugar
Cooking oil

Soften the cream cheese in the microwave (heat for about 40seconds).  Mix in the shrimp and sugar.  Lay out one wonton skin on a piece of parchment papper (makes for easy clean up).  Place a tbs. of the shrimp/cream cheese mixture on the middle ot the wonton skin.  Wet the sides by dipping two fingers into the water, and then rubbing the wonton skin sides.  Gently lift the corners and pinch together.  Place on cooling rack until you have made all of other wontons you want.  Deep fry in hot oil until golden.  Serve with Chinese mustard, and sweet &sour sauce.  Sprinkle cooked rangoons with Old Bat.

Seeeeya; Chief Longind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Sounds interesting. It's been a very long time since I ate sushi, so I don't really remember what was in it. Do you happen to have a recipe for sushi salad?




Sticky rice cooked, seasoned with Chinese/asian vinegar and brown sugar, both to taste. 
Thinly julienned cucumbers, carrots.
Sliced avocado.
Cooked shrimp or crab. 
Layer everything. I don't know if it has to be in special order or the way you like it is just fine. 
That's pretty much it. 
You can add some nori, cut or crushed or even whole. Some people do, I don't. 
Super simple.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2020)

Shrimp ceviche. Even though it's actually cooked instead of fake cooked, shrimp will taste great as part of a ceviche.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2020)

Thai summer rolls! [emoji16] The rice paper skins don't keep very well, so I'd make half the recipe. I make a spicy peanut dipping sauce for them. 
https://www.finecooking.com/recipe/shrimp-summer-rolls


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 3, 2020)

OK *taxy *- don't ever let us hear you say again...  "What should I do with these shrimp!"


----------



## CraigC (Aug 11, 2020)

You can sub shrimp for the crawfish in this recipe.

Crawfish Pizza
Ingredients
 
Apricot Sauce
1/2 C apricot preserves
1 Tbsp white vinegar
1 tsp sugar
1/2  tsp chili garlic paste (available @ oriental market)
Pinch of red pepper flakes
Pinch of salt
 
In a small sauce add all ingredients over low heat and stir. Cook until sauce is slightly thickened, about 10 minutes, stirring often. If too thick to drizzle, it can be thinned with a little water. Set aside.
 
Pizza
Ingredients
 
1/4 lb cooked crawfish tails (I purposely reserve tails from a crawfish boil to make other meals)
1 Tbsp homemade or purchased blackening seasoning
2 Tbsp extra virgin oilive oil
1/4 lb Andouille sausage split lengthwise and cut into small chunks (we make our own, but Ragin Cajun by Thomas is pretty good)
1 pizza crust (16"),  lightly pre-grilled
1-1/2 Tbsp freshly grated Parmesan
1 C shredded Mozzarella
1/2 C shredded Fontina (if we can't find Fontina, we use Fontenella)
1/2 C thinly sliced red onion
1 roasted red bell pepper, stemmed, seeded and skin removed, cut into 1/4" strips
 
Rinse and dry crawfish with paper towels. In medium bowl, toss crawfish with blackening seasoning. Make sure tails are coated well. Unless you have an excellent exhaust system in your kitchen, this next step should be done outside using gas burner, like a jet cooker. Get a medium CI pan white hot. Add 1 Tbsp of the oil. Add the crawfish and stir to blacken (about 2 minutes). Add the andouille and stir for another minute, remove from pan and set aside. Brush one side of the crust with the remaining oil. Sprinkle with the Parmesan and distribute the shredded cheeses evenly over the crust. Top with crawfish and andouille mixture making sure to evenly distribute over the pizza. Add red onions and roasted pepper strips. Drizzle evenly with apricot sauce. You can do the pizza in an oven until the cheese melts and bubbles, but I prefer either grilling or a wood fired oven. If you like cilantro, garnish with 1 Tbsp of torn leaves. Enjoy!


----------

